# Beware: Windows 10 update email is a ransomware trap



## kburra (Dec 7, 2019)

*Beware: Windows 10 update email is a ransomware trap*

 In fact, a new spam email is making the rounds and the file inside contains ransomware. If you get a Windows 10 update email in your inbox, ignore it at all costs.

According to new reports, a spam email circulating globally contains a tricky form of malware disguised as a Windows 10 update. This scam was first discovered by security researchers at Trustwave, who identified the email attachment as the infamous “Cyborg” ransomware.

When installed, this program locks your computer’s files and demands a ransom in the form of bitcoin to remove it.

Microsoft routinely releasing patches and updates for Windows 10, so an alert featuring another update might sound legitimate to casual users. The thing is, Microsoft doesn’t announce its updates via email. Hackers bank on users’ lack of knowledge to take advantage.

*As previously stated, Microsoft never announces updates or provides download links through email!!*


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 7, 2019)

kburra said:


> *Beware: Windows 10 update email is a ransomware trap*
> 
> In fact, a new spam email is making the rounds and the file inside contains ransomware. If you get a Windows 10 update email in your inbox, ignore it at all costs.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info. I will watch out for this as my W10 on my lap top is getting on a bit. I will warn my family.


----------



## Mike (Dec 7, 2019)

TGhank you for the warning kburra.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2019)

No problem here, no Widows to open!! Thanks for the info..


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you for that info... @kburra


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes, there are always scams regarding Windows....mostly coming via E-mail, or spam phone calls.  Anyone responding to such trash is putting their computer data at high risk.  If you have your "settings" set for auto update, you will get any/all updates legitimately, and the Only "inconvenience" might be when a major update comes in, usually on a Tuesday, which might require a Restart to make it active.  Keeping your system updated, and ignoring any 3rd party "requests" is the best insurance against computer troubles.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you @kburra !


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for the warning.  Seems there are crooks everywhere trying to rip us off.  When I go up town I see thousands of young people driving around.  sometimes I think they should be at work like I used to be.   Sometimes I wonder how they make their money to pay for their vehicles & the gas to drive around.  Now, maybe I know.  Beware of that e-mail that you don't recognize!


----------

